# opinions on rock



## bwest168 (Feb 22, 2013)

here is a photo of my 75 gallon peacock/hap setup ... i have about 50+ lbs of holey texas rock and altho i have 6 large pieces i was wondering if i should add more and stack them up a bit :-? :-? :-?

also this is my my first tank and i at times guess if it looks good enough (driving myself crazy lol) ... what are your thoughts on the overall look of the tank ... all suggestions, advice etc are welcome


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

Love the look of the tank. IMO holey rock looks awesome on black sand. Looks better than my tank right now back to redisign on mine.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Since you have peacocks they like more swimming room. I'd take some out and not stand the pieces on end...looks artificial. I'd also remove the driftwood.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks Good!


----------



## AshleeFoil (Oct 14, 2013)

I feel your tank is perfect and needs no changes. So according to me you don't need to add anything.


----------



## Tomagorn (Apr 5, 2013)

Up front disclaimer: I prefer planted tanks. That said, the driftwood and attached plants look a bit out of place in your tank--not terrible or anything, just not in keeping with the black sand white rock motif. Also, I don't think there's a lot of driftwood in the Rift Valley lakes, for whatever that's worth. You're getting two opposite chemical effects, too. The Texas holey rock tends to raise the pH, which you want for your fish, while the driftwood tends to lower the pH. Neither effect is very strong, but as with the motif, you have opposites that might be better avoided.

All that aside, how do your fish like the tank? Cichlids are pretty smart critters. Do they seem equally comfortable with the wood and the rocks? Or do they seem to prefer one to the other?

Let us know what you decide (with pix, please). Cheers.


----------

